# Help!!!



## Pimentel (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi! I need help  
A friend gave me this link with three music tracks that she found somewhere and i listened and love it, but theres a problem, i don't know the names or the authors, can someone help me? Becaus i really want more but i don't know anything about them  
The File is just 7.04 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/pt/?d=2LCKX8ZM


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

After some difficulties with the file, I was able to open it and identify the music. I've also included links to performances available on YouTube.

The first is from *Giuseppe Verdi*'s opera _Il Trovatore_. It is an excerpt from the famous *"Vedi! Le fosche notturne"* chorus.

The second is from *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*'s Christmas-themed ballet _The Nutcracker_. It is the *"Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy"*

The third is perhaps the most famous of all operatic tenor arias: *"Vesti la giubba"* from _Pagliacci_ by *Ruggero Leoncavallo*.

By the way, just for future reference... there is a *sub-forum for help with identifying music*. Please don't hesitate to visit there next time you are looking for this kind of help.


----------



## Pimentel (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh! thank you very much!!
And i will use that sub-forum next time!!!!


----------

